# Urgent area recommendations needed!



## HiltonJo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, my Husband has recently been offered a job in Dubai and we've done our homework and were all set, but just as he was about to sign we've had a better offer in Abu Dhabi, we need to make a decision quick sharp so we don't miss out. 
Can anyone recommend good areas to look at villas? we have a 7 month old baby and would ideally like a 2/3 bed villa. we're thinking about up to 140k for a budget. Is this realistic and where should we be looking at?
Thanks x


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Rents are evening out between the two cities but AD is still more expensive. You will be looking all island for your budget. Reef is popular. Khalifa A and B are the least expensive options.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, you can join here. Gets updated regularly. A broker with a reputable agent in AD.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/abudabirentals/


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i know of one in kcb for 150 4 bed, there is also a 3 bed one for 135 i think.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> You will be looking all island for your budget.


I think the JJ means off-island which is the term people use for the mainland of Abu Dhabi. I pay over 150K for my 2 bedroom apartment so would think 140K is very optimistic for a 2/3 bed villa. Everywhere is expensive these days, even Al Reef.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yeh also there arent many small villas really only in al reef.


----------

